# Help! Chazuta sexing



## Sarbarbearian (Oct 25, 2015)

Ok one of the two (or both I don't know?) is calling. They are very shy and it doesn't happen enough to be able to observe which one it is. I bought these guys off Josh's a couple months back like late November. I haven't seen any eggs or really much activity from them (like I said they hide ALL the time)... Today I was doing a little maintenance and installing a new brom so I caught them out of their tank because last time I did anything in the tank one "disappeared" only to be discovered by my 2 year old shriveled up down the hall but that's another story. Ok where was I, so I caught the pair out and snapped some photos of them while I could. One minute I think one could be the male and then I think the other one is... I'm really hoping for a mated pair obviously but I just need help sexing these two. Let me know what you think http://imgur.com/a/chQwJ


----------

